# Tips for moving to Abu Dhabi



## D4nick (May 27, 2015)

Hi to all,
I received an offer from one company in Abu Dhabi I am waiting like many of you for my Security Clearance, so far it’s been 6 weeks and reading from the post of many of you I have still a long way to go.
But while I wait, can any of you give some advice on where to look for an apartment or any other advice? I’ve read some post here that dubizzle has some scams, how do I spot one?
Any other advice you can give me will be very much appreciated.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Be aware you need to pay rent up-front for a year. So my advice to you is to find a furnished serviced apartment to rent for a couple of months on a monthly basis until you get to know what areas you prefer.


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi D4nick.

I've been here about 4.5 years now and it's true that this place has its quirks. 
Right, with dubizzle, yes there are some scams but very very very few. The far bigger arse ache, as AlexDhabi said, is having to pay rent either annually or bi-annually;- A mental system in all honesty, but hey ho, that's how it works here. Check out some of the larger hotels as they tend to have decent serviced apartments you can rent for 1, 3 or 6 months while you take a GOOD look around.
When you do decide where you want to live, area wise, spend some time looking at a fair few places, comparing prices and facilities / amenities offered. Compounds tend to have more on offer such as swimming pools / gyms / etc.
If you're already here, it might sound crazy, but get out to the local bars and meet some Abu Dhabi expats and find out what they think. There's some great opinions to be had for free.

Must say though, I'm really not sure what you're talking about with security clearance. I got offered a job here on December 15th 2010 and started on January 5th 2011. Have things changed somewhat?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

V8Maverick said:


> Must say though, I'm really not sure what you're talking about with security clearance. I got offered a job here on December 15th 2010 and started on January 5th 2011. Have things changed somewhat?


Yes - ISIS came on the scene since 2010!


----------



## V8Maverick (Jul 2, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes - ISIS came on the scene since 2010!


Fair comment Steve. I've never had the pleasure of being security probed as I was already here. That said, I had a visa for one of my lads at the office held up because he was a British muslim and his initial plus last name was...
S. Hussain

Perhaps they thought Saddam had been resurrected. Then after that was cleared up, they thought that, because of his surname he may be the wrong type of muslim... This went on for about 6 months in the end.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

V8Maverick said:


> Fair comment Steve. I've never had the pleasure of being security probed as I was already here. That said, I had a visa for one of my lads at the office held up because he was a British muslim and his initial plus last name was...
> S. Hussain
> 
> Perhaps they thought Saddam had been resurrected. Then after that was cleared up, they thought that, because of his surname he may be the wrong type of muslim... This went on for about 6 months in the end.


Hi,
Yes - whilst we will never be privy to the nature of background checks that take place - they seem to be more rigorous and very picky who gets clearance these days.
Cheers
Steve


----------

